# Time to upgrade my welding helmet?



## MikeInOr (Jan 18, 2022)

This weekend I spent some time in the shop building a heavy duty mobile base.  My welding results were PITIFUL!!!  I cleaned the surfaces very well, spark sounded fine, etc.  Basically I couldn't see ANYTHING through my 20 year old HF auto darkening helmet!  I used to be able to weld just fine with it but have had problems ever since I started wearing glasses.  It was cold in the shop so condensation on the mask and my glasses didn't help at all BUT even holding my breath while running a bead I pretty much had to weld by feel.  I tried removing my glasses (they are auto darkening in the sun but didn't seem to darken at all) but that didn't really help.

I am thinking it is time to buy a new helmet.  I am hoping to find a decent helmet with good clarity for under $100 but would go up to $200 if there was a huge step up for the extra money.  Any suggestions?

I am also thinking that I might buy a high powered task light to use while I am welding.  Would that help at all (The lighting in my metal shop isn't that great and is due for an upgrade but other projects are taking priority)?  If so any suggestions?

P.S. I am using a Lincoln 250 MIG welder but would like to get into TIG some time.


----------



## ErichKeane (Jan 18, 2022)

The light would likely help out a ton.  I found that putting my M18 spotlight made things way nicer.

As for masks, the YesWelder ones all seem really nice, starting at about $90.  Chinese manufactured, but sadly most are these days.  I've also played with/been tempted by the Harbor Freight Vulcan masks, they are about $160.


----------



## ConValSam (Jan 18, 2022)

I have a Lincoln Electric (Model# K3063-1) I bought at Home Depot and it works great for me wearing reading glasses under the hood. I have used it both in the shop and outside with equally decent results.

Current price is $140.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 18, 2022)

Lincoln 3350 4C that has new color technology, and cheaters. I also have the Optrel e684, but they have proprietary cheater inserts, so I use the Lincoln more. The general, and the other welders will be along. I think I should have tried the Optrel "clear view"


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 18, 2022)

Had a similar problem. Yes lighting helps a lot, I got a couple of magnet mount lights that can be very helpful.

I was using a less expensive auto darkening helmet, $120-ish, last year I bought a Lincoln 3350 as it has gotten a lot of good reviews here. It made a significant improvement in seeing what I was doing. Well worth the money, I think I paid around $250, but looks like as with everything else they have gone up in price and are more like $300 now. 

Well worth the money to me, I'm still a bad welder but at least now it is all on me, not just because I can't see.   

Optrel seems to be the best, but I couldn't see spending $500+ on a helmet.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 18, 2022)

I upgraded from an old ESAB to their new Savage A40 and couldn't be happier. It's light and the clarity is amazing.
I added an LED headlamp to the chin and that works really well for my needs as a hobbyist.


----------



## francist (Jan 18, 2022)

Oh I like the chin mount idea! I used little clamp-on book lights onto the actual MIG torch and they worked great too. Batteries lasted only so long though and the switches gave out ou after a while. But they were cheap!


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 18, 2022)

francist said:


> Oh I like the chin mount idea! I used little clamp-on book lights onto the actual MIG torch and they worked great too. Batteries lasted only so long though and the switches gave out ou after a while. But they were cheap!


One thing to note is to mount the lamp upsidedown so that it tilts up instead of down


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 18, 2022)

I have a HF auto also. First, did you clean both lenses, inside and out? The outside lens is replaceable if it's hazed over.
Inside not.

My hood has a single knob for adjusting the timing or darkness, Originally they had 2 adjustments, one for speed, and one for darkness. Have you played with those?  I would wear clear glasses underneath, no telling what your self darkening glasses are doing with the auto adjust. I wear reading glasses under the hood, as I need to see it better as well. I don't have a fog issue in cooler weather, I have a sweat issue in the summer.

Of course if you want a new hood, some of the new wide vision are super nice, but also SUPER expensive.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 18, 2022)

I put a 2x magnifier in my very cheap economical auto-darkening hood. Made a world of difference, as did the LED shop lights. I also use higher magnification glasses for shop work than I need for reading.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 18, 2022)

I think my new ESAB A40 for $155 CDN so pretty cheap for such clarity.


----------



## DAT510 (Jan 18, 2022)

Good Auto Darkening Welding Helmets should carry an Optical Classification rating. 
There are 4 Characteristics Measured each from 1 to 3, (One being the best).

My helmet has a 1/1/1/2  rating.  It's so much easier to see through, than my older Hobart AD Lens.  No more green tint, Real Colors and Clarity.

I'd say any helmet with a 1/1/1/1 or 1/1/1/2 rating would be a nice improvement over your older Lens. 

Here's an article about each of the Characteristics Measured:









						1+1+1+1 = Clarity
					

Selecting a helmet involves more than just pulling one off of a shelf, putting it on, and getting to work. A number of considerations come into play during the selection process — personal safety, wearer comfort, and optical clarity.  The latter has moved from something hard to determine without...




					www.thefabricator.com


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 18, 2022)

The ESAB A40 also has a 1/1/1/2 rating. Somewhere on the web is are photos I took through the lenses of my old and new ESABs.
The difference is truly astonishing.


----------



## MikeInOr (Jan 18, 2022)

The Harbor Freight Vulcan ARCSAFE Auto Darkening Welding Helmet that ErichKeane mentioned has a rating of 1/1/1/2 for $160.  It is getting excellent reviews.  It looks like the hood portion is a softer rubbery material like the Lincoln helmets.  Has anyone actually tried one of the Vulcan helmets?

Now that I know about the Clarity rating I will have a good way to compare different helmets.

I appreciate all the responses.  I have a lot of research and comparisons to do now!


----------



## silence dogood (Jan 18, 2022)

Have the batteries ever been replaced in your helmet?  There are sites that show you how.  However, in this case, I'd replace the helmet with a newer, better one.  Your eyes are worth far more than $100.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Jan 18, 2022)

I wear a Speedglas 9100x ay work everyday and really like it.   I had the older model 9100 before that but the headgear is much better in the newer version. 
The shop is now buying the Lincoln ones and several guy's have had issues with the auto lens not working.   

Joe


----------



## addertooth (Jan 18, 2022)

I have a Hobart Inventor I am happy with.  When it's performance declines, I change the battery in it.  
I also run the cheater magnifying lenses in mine, as I need it for closer work.


----------



## wachuko (Jan 18, 2022)

Great thread as I need to replace my Harbor Freight auto darkening  helmet (bought some 15 years ago) with something a bit better... but no way I am spending 200+ on something I seldom use...

Interesting that some auto darkening helmets would not work with TIG on DC or this and that... something I was not aware of.  I have an old Lincoln stick welder, a HF Mig, a friend's Hobart 110 v Mig with gas tank (that I use the most)... the Eastwood Tig is new and has never been used... waiting for me to get a 100% argon gas tank... some day.  So I need the helmet to work with all types of these welders.

So @MikeInOr , have you decided on which one you are going with???
​


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 18, 2022)

Aukai said:


> Lincoln 3350 4C that has new color technology, and cheaters.


I second this. I love mine.


----------



## MikeInOr (Jan 18, 2022)

I figured out what a cheater magnifier is... I will make sure what ever helmet I get can take a standard magnifier.  (A cheater is a pair of magnifying  lenses, two lenses formed together, available in different magnifications that snap into the inside of the helmet... in case someone else doesn't know)

The Lincoln 3350 seems like a pretty solid mask against which other masks are judged.  $250-$400 is a bit out of my price range.

The YesWeld masks seem to be getting really good reviews.  This one is the one I am currently thinking of buying:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...title_srh_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1PRJVQ6PVSF2D
It is rated 1/1/1/1 with a large viewing window, will take standard cheater lenses and has  external controls which I kind of like.

I have come across some "panoramic" helmets with two extra windows on the sides to allow for better prereferral viewing.  I am thinking this might be really helpful in case I get into a ninja fight in the middle of a welding shop.  Seriously, I don't understand a use for the side windows in a hobby shop.

It sounds like most welding helmets use interchangeable head gear???  So when the tightening knob on the back of the dead gear strips the head gear can be replaced with fancy Lincoln head gear for $25 - $45.


----------



## addertooth (Jan 18, 2022)

I must admit I cannot bag on YesWelder.  They are in the sweet spot of price versus performance.  I got involved with the Kickstarter Program on the MP200 5 process welder.  It does Gas MIG, Flux-Core wire, Stick, TIG and Plasma Cutting.  Here is a picture of my stepson plasma cutting a 4 foot by 8 foot sheet in half with the MP200.


----------



## wachuko (Jan 18, 2022)

MikeInOr said:


> I figured out what a cheater magnifier is... I will make sure what ever helmet I get can take a standard magnifier.  (A cheater is a pair of magnifying  lenses, two lenses formed together, available in different magnifications that snap into the inside of the helmet... in case someone else doesn't know)
> 
> The Lincoln 3350 seems like a pretty solid mask against which other masks are judged.  $250-$400 is a bit out of my price range.
> 
> ...


I was looking at that one, but the reviews scared the heck out of me...


----------



## MikeInOr (Jan 18, 2022)

wachuko said:


> I was looking at that one, but the reviews scared the heck out of me...



The first few reviews on Amazon are pretty scary but I weighted them pretty low after reading through them.  I read a lot of substantive good reviews on Amazon that seemed a bit more knowledgeable than the few bad reviews.  I also watched several you tube vids on the YesWeld masks and a couple on that exact model.  I like what I saw.  It appears to be a pretty recent model so I couldn't find much doing a forum search.

I am still open to a better recommendation but the YesWeld EH-091 helmets seem to have a lot going for them at a very reasonable price.  A Lincoln 3350 seems like a great mask for the price if I were welding all day every day... but I am not.

P.S. I am REALLY starting to DISPISE all of the stupid fake review sites that put up completely uninformed reviews to collect click through money.


----------



## MikeInOr (Jan 18, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> I have a HF auto also. First, did you clean both lenses, inside and out? The outside lens is replaceable if it's hazed over.
> Inside not.
> 
> My hood has a single knob for adjusting the timing or darkness, Originally they had 2 adjustments, one for speed, and one for darkness. Have you played with those?  I would wear clear glasses underneath, no telling what your self darkening glasses are doing with the auto adjust. I wear reading glasses under the hood, as I need to see it better as well. I don't have a fog issue in cooler weather, I have a sweat issue in the summer.
> ...



LOL!!!! Yes!  I made that mistake of not cleaning off all the shop grunge from the lenses before.  About half way through the project it dawned on me that the lenses were incredibly dirty... now I check and clean them first.  I actually have two of the single knob HF masks for when a buddy is working with me or I am trying to show someone how to weld.  I tried them both.

I am looking at $90 to buy what should be a much nicer mask with much better clarity.  That seems reasonable to me.  The YesWeld "panoramic" mask looks interesting but I don't see much need for peripheral vision while welding in a one man home hobby shop.  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B..._title_srh_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A1PRJVQ6PVSF2D&th=1
-$112 right now with the Amazon coupon on the product page.  I thought of spending the extra $23 but the extra weight of the mask seems like it would be more annoying than any use I would every get out of the side windows.


----------



## MikeInOr (Jan 18, 2022)

I am considering this https://www.amazon.com/Brightness-Waterproof-Daylight-Worklights-Construction/dp/B08HZ8P8WJ/ref=sr_1_37?crid=2CDVCHLCZ4OUZ&keywords=work+light+10000+lumens&qid=1642541048&sprefix=work+light+10000,aps,164&sr=8-37&th=1 LED work light.  I like the 16 foot cord.  I have several high end tripods so I don't want to pay for a light with a cheap flimsy tripod.  I also am not looking for a battery powered light, I prefer plug in.  Something that will replace the halogen work light that goes through bulbs like crazy.

I am kind of wondering if a 50W led light might last longer due to less heat though.


----------



## Flyinfool (Jan 18, 2022)

I got the Miller Digital Infinity helmet to replace my old HF auto. What a massive difference. the clear is just a slight tint and with the massive lens I can actually see what I am doing. It also can sense the arc somehow so that even if the sensor is shaded it will stay dark yet it does not false darken from bright light like sunlight. No it is not cheap  but I got mine for such a deal. I wont mention the deal to avoid the "YOU SUCK" posts  .

Now that I have good I don't think I can ever go back to cheap.


----------



## Martin W (Jan 19, 2022)

Years ago when I welded at Deere and Co. every welder there used a 3M speedglas like this. They were comfortable, good vision, easy to change lenses, and adjustable for sensitivity if you were buffing or wire brushing.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Ken226 (Jan 19, 2022)

Martin W said:


> Years ago when I welded at Deere and Co. every welder there used a 3M speedglas like this. They were comfortable, good vision, easy to change lenses, and adjustable for sensitivity if you were buffing or wire brushing.
> Cheers
> Martin
> View attachment 392840



I have several autodarkening hoods,  including a Miller with the fancy flames and a really old 3m speedglass.

The 3M Speedglass is my go-to,  every time.   It has worked flawlessly since 2005,  when my wife picked it up for me used for 20$ at a yard sale in Tucson, AZ.


----------



## gwade (Jan 19, 2022)

I've been using this helmet since 2019 and have been very happy with it.  Very good value for the money.  It replaced my first one from northern tool and is much better.  Has replaceable batteries.  https://www.amazon.com/Antra-AH6-26...0BWAEYV8/ref=pd_lpo_1?pd_rd_i=B00BWAEYV8&th=1


----------



## MikeInOr (Jan 19, 2022)

I decided to order the YesWelder EH-091XL 1/1/1/1 helmet from Amazon for $90 and a +2.0 cheater lens.  For the small amount of welding I do a multi-hundred dollar helmet doesn't make sense for me.

I really appreciate all the responses!  I learned a lot!  I will post my impressions here when it comes in and I have had a chance to use it a bit.



			Amazon.com


----------



## den-den (Jan 19, 2022)

I have used the HF Vulcan Arcsafe helmet for a more than a year.  It was a huge step up in clarity from the cheap helmets I had used before.  I have changed the battery one time and am still happy with it.  I am an occasional hobby welder and can't see spending $$ for the professional helmets.


----------



## gonzo (Jan 20, 2022)

I once thought that my cheapie auto darkening helmet was defective until I finally discovered that my auto darkening glasses were also kicking in. The result was barely visible welding image.

Once my defective brain realized the problem I now weld sans the glasses.


----------



## nnam (Jan 20, 2022)

Looks like you ordered the best one.  Hope it works good.


----------



## MikeInOr (Feb 6, 2022)

The Yeswelder EH-091XL helmet came in last week.  I also ordered a Yeswelder CUT-65DS plasma cutter that came in last week (the cutter is reviewed in another thread).

I had some time to work in the shop today and I can't express how pleased I am with this new helmet!  My MIG welding went from miserable with my old HF helmet to between good and great with this new helmet.  Even with being a little rusty with using the MIG I am happy that I am no longer putting down welds that I am ashamed of and don't want anyone to see.  I was even able to clean up a couple of the welds that I botched while using the HF helmet which started me on this journey.

The head gear isn't perfect but after a little adjustment it got to a comfortable level.  I am a little worried about the cinch knob on the back of the head gear, it has been reported as a week point in a couple other reviews.  I didn't have any problems with it but it did not feel as firm or like I could get it as tight as my cheap old HF helmet.  I didn't have any problems with the knob I was just careful with it due to the reviews I read.

The picture I get of the weld puddle is night to day better than the 25+ yo HF helmet.  I have never used a really high end helmet so I don't have anything to compare it to other than the HF helmet BUT I am very please with it!

The 2x cheater lens worked out pretty good at first but I ended up taking it out and finished welding without it.  The lens registers kind of high in the window so I have to wear the helmet close to my chin to see through the cheater.  This was ok until the cheater lens started fogging between the lens and the window.  I took the lens out and finished welding without it and had no more fogging issues.  I specifically had kept the helmet inside so it would be warm when I used it to minimize fogging.  I am sure the cheater will work fine in warm weather but I prefer welding as a cold weather sport!

I would have no problem recommending this Yeswelder EH-091XL helmet to other amateur welders like myself.


			Amazon.com


----------



## MikeInOr (Feb 6, 2022)

ErichKeane said:


> The light would likely help out a ton.  I found that putting my M18 spotlight made things way nicer.
> 
> As for masks, the YesWelder ones all seem really nice, starting at about $90.  Chinese manufactured, but sadly most are these days.  I've also played with/been tempted by the Harbor Freight Vulcan masks, they are about $160.



Eric, your post started me looking at the Yeswelder helmets.  I am VERY happy with my Yeswelder $90 helmet.  I am happy I didn't spend $160 on the HF mask.  I am sure the HF mask is good but I kind of doubt it is that much better than my Yeswelder EH-091XL 1/1/1/1 helmet.

Thank you!


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 6, 2022)

MikeInOr said:


> The 2x cheater lens worked out pretty good at first but I ended up taking it out and finished welding without it.  The lens registers kind of high in the window so I have to wear the helmet close to my chin to see through the cheater.  This was ok until the cheater lens started fogging between the lens and the window.  I took the lens out and finished welding without it and had no more fogging issues.  I specifically had kept the helmet inside so it would be warm when I used it to minimize fogging.  I am sure the cheater will work fine in warm weather but I prefer welding as a cold weather sport!



I just wear cheater safety glasses under the helmet. That has worked just fine and I've still got safety glasses on when I take off the helmet to grind or what ever.


----------



## wachuko (Feb 6, 2022)

Aaron_W said:


> I just wear cheater safety glasses under the helmet. That has worked just fine and I've still got safety glasses on when I take off the helmet to grind or what ever.



Cheater safety glasses?  I need to google that and see what that is... I got the helmet but still in the box.  I also got some safety glasses with 1.5x bifocal... 

EDIT:  Ohhhh cheater glass is an actual piece you install in the welding helmet...


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 6, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Cheater safety glasses?  I need to google that and see what that is... I got the helmet but still in the box.  I also got some safety glasses with 1.5x bifocal...
> 
> EDIT:  Ohhhh cheater glass is an actual piece you install in the welding helmet...


cheater glass is reading glasses.
it sounds like they have an add on for that on the welding helmet.
I would just go with reading glasses, you can easily change them, I use them under the hood...  Now if I could only control my hand.


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 6, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Cheater safety glasses?  I need to google that and see what that is... I got the helmet but still in the box.  I also got some safety glasses with 1.5x bifocal...
> 
> EDIT:  Ohhhh cheater glass is an actual piece you install in the welding helmet...



They are just safety glasses with reading glass type lenses instead of plain. Lots of options, these are pretty cheap

+2 safety glasses


----------



## nnam (Feb 6, 2022)

I also went ahead and ordered one.  It is one day shipped and I just opened it.  There is a battery, which I don't know if it is a spare or I need to install.   I didn't check yet.  The helmet definitely needs some heat to bend it since it appears they intentionally bend them for fitting the box. 

It is on sale, $76.5 right now.


----------

